
ASRock Launches an Even Smaller AMD Ryzen Mini PC - walterbell
https://liliputing.com/2019/07/asrock-launches-an-even-smaller-amd-ryzen-mini-pc.html
======
mgsouth
Dual ethernet! 2-core/4-thread, max. 32GB RAM, HDMI & 2 Display Ports. 4.6" x
4.3" x 2.6"

